# PS CS5.1 Resize during place - no longer works with paste?



## lauragalora (Oct 28, 2011)

I am extremely frustrated and spent 2 hours on the phone today with Adobe tech support over this and they are telling me it is impossible to have an ai file resize to fit the canvas when you PASTE. It only works if you PLACE. It has worked up until CS5 and I cannot for the life of me understand why that would be taken away? I do this task 100 times/day - copying an ai object and pasting into a ps document to work with it. Every time I do this now, it pastes it at 100%, versus shrinking it to fit the canvas automatically. I have ditched the prefs numerous times and nothing works. The preference is even reworded so that it says "Resize image during place" versus what it was in CS4 "Resize image during place/paste". Just so I knew I wasn't losing it, I tried it again in CS4 that I still have and voila, works like a charm. Any insight on this would be so greatly appreciated!


----------

